# [risolto] aggiornamento gcc, consiglio!

## polslinux

Premetto che ho letto la guida sul forum ma essendo applicata ad una versione parecchio datata ho preferito chiedere consiglio sul forum:

```
echo "sys-devel/gcc" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

emerge gcc

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3

source /etc/profile

emerge --oneshot -av libtool

revdep-rebuild

lafilefixer --justfixit

emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

```

Può andare bene come modo di aggiornare GCC?

Poi volevo chiedervi se è necessario ricompilare wolrd o no (spero di no xD)?

E la riga delle cflags va bene così? (ho un atom)

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Last edited by polslinux on Tue Aug 30, 2011 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Allora, procedendo per gradi:

mettere gcc in package.keywords è ok, poi emergi gcc, ma stai attendo a quale versione vuoi installare, poi con 

```
gcc-config -l
```

vedi le versioni disponibili. Per quanto riguarda la rimozione del vecchio gcc, non causa danno tenerlo, potrebbe fare sempre comodo.

Ora il punto è: va bene tenere solo gcc ~arch o è consigliato usare tutta la toolchain ~arch? valuta un po'

Per le flags, puoi togliere mtune=generic e -fomit-frame-pointer se vuoi.

----------

## polslinux

Ok, grazie mille per la risposta  :Smile: 

Una cosa: la toolchain comprende solo questi tools?

```
make

gcc

autotools

binutils

bison

m4

gdb
```

----------

## ago

diciamo che ti bastano gcc, glibc, binutils. Ad ogni modo se non hai esigenze particolari io ti consiglierei di rimanere in stable  :Wink: 

----------

## polslinux

No no, non ho esigenze particolari!

Ho emerso solo gcc-4.5.3 perchè pensavo di mettere march=atom ma se native è meglio allora potevo pure stare con la 4.4.5  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

Non hai nessun cambiamento con gcc-4.5.3

----------

## polslinux

infatti  :Very Happy: 

vabbè ormai è andata!

Una cosa: devo ricompilare world oppure non è necessario?

----------

## ago

se vuoi applicare le modifiche si, altrimenti hai fatto un buco nell'acqua  :Razz: 

----------

